# Running components without the crossover.



## number41 (Apr 10, 2017)

If I wanted to add new speakers but just use the factory wires (no amp) for now, could I just put capacitors inline with the tweeters rather than use the crossovers? 

Otherwsise I would need to run all new wiring and find somewhere to mount the crossovers.


----------



## 20to20 (Mar 3, 2017)

What's your vehicle? And does it have a premium factory audio system?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## number41 (Apr 10, 2017)

Jeep Wrangler. No premium system.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Not sure why you would do that. The mids would have no low pass if I'm reading this correctly. 

Without getting into any debate others might bring, if you're adding a component set to factory system, I see no need to not include the passives that come with it. The existing wiring in the door will suffice and got would only need to add extra wiring on the output side of the passives with the factory wiring feeding the input side. Depending on what set you get, some come with the necessary wiring to complete the circuit on the output side as long as the tweeter isn't far away. 

Passives aren't hard to store if you have space between the inner door skin and door panel. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 20to20 (Mar 3, 2017)

You can't run them without crossovers on that system..the factory tweeter has a cap on the back to block the bass going to it..using the passives will also keep the speakers your installing , "playing" the audio that they were built for.. instead of letting your 6.5" speaker just "play all the way up" like the factory one does, the crossover will filter out those sounds from the bigger speaker and keep it sounding how it should 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Bayboy said:


> Not sure why you would do that. The mids would have no low pass if I'm reading this correctly.
> 
> Without getting into any debate others might bring, if you're adding a component set to a factory system, I see no reason not include the passives that come with it. The existing wiring in the door will suffice and you would only need to add extra wiring on the output side of the passives with the factory wiring feeding the input side. Depending on what set you get, some even come with the necessary wiring to complete the circuit on the output side as long as the tweeter isn't far away.
> 
> ...




Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 20to20 (Mar 3, 2017)

Bayboy said:


> Not sure why you would do that. The mids would have no low pass if I'm reading this correctly.
> 
> Without getting into any debate others might bring, if you're adding a component set to factory system, I see no need to not include the passives that come with it. The existing wiring in the door will suffice and got would only need to add extra wiring on the output side of the passives with the factory wiring feeding the input side. Depending on what set you get, some come with the necessary wiring to complete the circuit on the output side as long as the tweeter isn't far away.
> 
> ...




His speakers aren't in the doors on that jeep...upper dash and lower dash... there is space under dash for crossovers in that vehicle for them for sure... done a few


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Yikes. Excuse the double post. Was editing for grammar/clarification... guess I hit the wrong button

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## number41 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks all. I appreciate the knowledge. 

Right now the 6.5" in the dash is getting all the frequencies so I figured that would be a simple swap. There are small 2" or 3" speakers in the upper dash that I would replace with tweeters. I guess I just assumed putting some bass blockers on just the tweeters would be sufficient. 



Otherwise I would need to connect new wires to the harness and run it out to each crossover, then run new (or reuse) the wires going to the front 4 speakers.

I was just trying to avoid pulling the head unit out and having to mess with the harness.


----------



## 20to20 (Mar 3, 2017)

number41 said:


> Thanks all. I appreciate the knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




U don't really have to pull the head unit out... both of the speaker wires to the dash speakers and "tweeter" speakers are full range from factory.. just get your signal input from any of them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## number41 (Apr 10, 2017)

I haven't looked under the dash to really see what is going on but does, for example, the front left + and - come out from the harness and then "t" off somewhere under there to the lower dash and upper dash speakers?


----------



## 20to20 (Mar 3, 2017)

number41 said:


> I haven't looked under the dash to really see what is going on but does, for example, the front left + and - come out from the harness and then "t" off somewhere under there to the lower dash and upper dash speakers?




Yes that's correct.. that vehicle is very easy to work on * for the most part.. there is a lot of panel removal work to gain good access to the dash speakers... take your time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

